# Amazonica Eggs!



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

I bought this 2.2 breeding group of Amazonica on Thursday night. I woke up this morning and found these 3 beauties!!!

First eggs ever... I'm so pumped! This is just as much fun as I thought it would be turning green with jealousy reading about everyone else's eggs!










Pics of the parents can be found in this thread http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/65638-sneak-preview.html

Thanks for looking,
Brett


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Took em long enough! Buncha slackers!!


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Seriously, 36 hours??? Get on it guys.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Caught him in the act with the iphone ... here's a vid of him calling to her.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

As fast as they laid, I trust they've hatched and morphed out by now??


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm just hoping the "when it rains it pours" theory kicks in and every one else starts up as well. We just got a nice rain storm here, c'mon pressure drop! 

I'm in no hurry for them to grow up. I'm going to leave the tad raising to the parents. Hopefully they get dropped off in the film cans I'm setting up so i can see them and supplement their food with those fish flakes and cyclops-eeze you're always talking about.

-brett


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Be careful supplementing in a container that small. It would be easy to foul out the water. If you can tell that the parents are actively doing their job, I'm not sure it's really necessary. Egg-feeding should really be natures most perfect food. If I were relying on egg-feeding, I would instead be concentrating on the parents best nutrition, as I do with my pumilios.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

Found 4 more eggs today! Woohoo! I moved the parents from their temp 10 gal into a nice 20 vert. Since I was moving, I decided to raise these eggs on my own from here. Hopefully I don't screw it up! =)


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Congrats Brett!


----------



## froggymike (Jan 11, 2010)

Very sweet! Still waiting on mine to breed. congrats!


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

thanks guys! i can already see the little ridge on the new eggs when i look at them with a flashlight. the older clutch has turned into the black on one side white on the other stage. looks like 7 of 7 are gonna be fertile =)

try tilting some canisters and just laying them in the leaf litter. both of my clutches were on the viv floor so far. eggs laid in canisters that had a little bit of water in the bottom.

good luck,
brett


----------

